# Incubator



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I know people have "incubators" aka shoe box "incubators" that they use to raise tads. I was wondering what items I would need to create an incubator to raise several tadpoles? Can anyone post a picture of theres?

Thanks Greg


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I use these for fruit fly cultures because my house stays way to cold in some parts they hold 8 cultures 4 on bottom 4 on top. They are great you set the temp and it stays within 4 degrees of what you set no matter the outside temp also they can do 32 degrees F. to 140 degrees F. Their are some scratch and dent ones available right now for like 145 or something you also get a car charger with this so you can take frogs or whatever with you and keep them in a good temp no matter what. Also their is a carry handle on top for easy caring. Shoot me an e-mail if your interested.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry [email protected]


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

$145 is a little out off my price range. I was hoping for something a little less than that. I know people use plastic shoe boxes. How do you suggest setting this up?


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Umm I'm not sure I have had friends try them but say it's a pain to keep it exact


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone have homemade incubators?


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

^^^ Honestly you might be better off getting a Hovabator & a good thermostat... All in all you'll spend less than $70.00 - and it'll be very reliable. We use a couple of those and we've had good luck. 

Keep in mind - the mechanical thermostat that comes with the hovabator is awful. Not just awful - but treacherous.  It'll 'work great' for a good amount of time - then one day you'll look to find it's contents being cooked @ 100+F. 

Regardless - It's def worth the money, imo. Besides using aquarium heaters & water - I doubt one could be built as a 'diy' for much cheaper.

edit: We've been working on building one to sell... It's tough to keep it cheap!!!


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

I haven't started my cultures yet but I was wondering about the same thing. It gets cold in the NE and when I'm not home my thermostat is programed at 60. One idea I brainstormed is to build a water bath. You can use an aquarium as a heat source/thermostat.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

See the thread below called "Show me you heated tadpole setups" for some more ideas. I made a cheap incubator that has worked great for under $30.


----------

